# phpmyadmin, php, apache deinstallieren?



## Schnierfka (26. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Linux vServer mit Debian 64 bit. Ich hab vor kurzem mir phpmyadmin, php und co. installiert, habe aber eine Fehlermeldung beim ausführen bekommen.
Dann habe ich in Foren und co. geguckt wie man das beheben kann. Hat auch nicht funktioniert. Jetzt will ich alles was ich da installiert habe wieder deinstallieren und es erneut probieren.
Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich das mache. Im Internet habe ich nichts direktes gefunden.

Kann mir jemand hierbei helfen?


----------



## Timsu (26. April 2013)

Du kannst  Pakete inkl. Config mit apt-get remove paketname --purge deinstallieren.


----------



## Schnierfka (26. April 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Du kannst  Pakete inkl. Config mit apt-get remove paketname --purge deinstallieren.



Danke hat sofort funktioniert.


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

Du weisst nicht das es purgen gibt aber hast einen vServer ... 
Manchmal frage ich mich auch.

Gib mal die IP, dann habe ich ein neuen Server für mein Botnetz.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2013)

Naja, jeder fängt mal an. Und nur weil er sich mit der Debian Paketinstallation nicht auskennt sollte man ihm nicht das Recht absprechen, einen Server zu betreiben


----------



## Leandros (27. April 2013)

Öhhm, las mich überlegen ... doch?! Das sind basics. Wenn man die schon nicht kennt, wird man viele der wichtigen dinge nicht wissen. Root Server sind einfach eine verantwortung, die sind meist so easy zu Hijacken und man kann so viel ******** damit anstellen während der Besitzer haftet.


----------



## Jared566 (30. April 2013)

Also ich muss Leandros hier zustimmen .. ein vServer (oder RootServer) ist nicht zum spielen da, sondern nur etwas für Leute die bereits wissen, was sie tun. Für alle anderen würde ich empfehlen erst einmal eine VM auf dem lokalem PC zu installieren und dort das gewünschte Szenario durchzuspielen. 

Es bleibt ja nicht bei der Frage, wie konfiguriere ich zb. den Apache, sondern was ist mit der Frage "Wie sicher ich meinen Server vor Angriffen / Hackern ab?"
Und wer diese Antwort nicht mit einem Sicherheitskonzept beantworten kann, sollte meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Server betreiben.

@TE wie wäre es denn mit einem Webspace? Dort brauchst du dich um solche Serverseitigen Probleme nicht zu kümmern und du bekommst im Problemfalle Support von Fachkundigem Personal.

Mfg Jared


----------

